# Clipboard and Jails



## BawdyAnarchist (Sep 10, 2020)

I think I know the answer to this, but want to confirm...

I'm setting up the Falkon browser in my jails, and one of the options is to allow Javascript access to the clipboard.  I'm guessing that it only has access to the clipboard internal to the jail, but I really want to confirm that.

The reason I'm doubting myself is because of how easy it is to copy/paste between jails.  I want to make sure that internal jails Javascript don't have permissionless access to host clipboard.


----------



## chrbr (Sep 10, 2020)

I have given it a try by using x11/xclip. In my jail the x-stuff makes use of the xserver on the host. The method is described in https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...-in-a-jail-using-iocage-and-ssh-jailme.53362/. I use the sysutils/jailme method.
I can run `echo "Hey"|xclip -i` in the jail and read it on the host by `xclip -o`. The other direction works, too.


----------



## BawdyAnarchist (Sep 10, 2020)

I'm not asking _IF _or _HOW _to accomplish clipboard ops. I have no problems.

I'm asking about how jails cliboard functions under the hood with the security implications.


----------



## shkhln (Sep 10, 2020)

What is a clipboard?


----------

